# Internethoster spammen jetzt auch?



## KatzenHai (1 April 2008)

Ein bekannter Internethoster schreibt mir eine SMS auf mein (nicht allseits bekanntes) Handy:
_Neu bei [Name]: Die .asia-domain als Zusatzdomain! Sichern Sie sich Ihren Wunschnamen bei [Name] für günstige 2,00 EUR/Mon. * Weitere Info unter www.[Name].de_
Senderhandynummer ist 0151/17****07 (also eine ganz normale Nummer). dort ist bei Anrufversuchen immer besetzt.

Hat sonst noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2008)

*AW: Internethoster spammen jetzt auch?*

http://www.strato.de/webhosting/powerweb/all_inclusive/index_domains.html


> Jetzt bei STRATO: .asia-Domain als Zusatzdomain! Sichern Sie sich Ihren Wunschnamen
> für günstige 2,99 €/Mon.*


Die Frage ist ob Strato selber spammt oder ein "Zwischenhändler"


----------

